# Crawfordsville poppin



## douganddavid (May 11, 2014)

Lots of fungus poppin
Unusual spots, but good eating!!!


----------



## douganddavid (May 11, 2014)




----------



## douganddavid (May 11, 2014)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------

